# Best place for TycoPro parts?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like Toy Barron has a few things, does anyone else sell TycoPro chassis parts? I searched this site and did not come up with anything beyond Toy Barron. Thanks! Tom


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Try: Jag Hobbies, SlotcarCentral, SCJ...


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Don't carry TycoPro stuff*

I've tried SJC and Jag and they do not seem to carry TycoPro stuff.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

What are you looking for? I have some donor chassis and quite a few wheels, pick ups, motors,etc.
-Joe


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

You can usually pick up cheap parts chassis on eBay. They lurk under tore up "turdish" bodies. There is also the occasional used parts lot that goes for a reasonable price. It seems that new TycoPro parts sell for what I consider way too much there.

If you need the wiper pickups, I found them on hoslotcarracing.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

You might want to check out my website. Right now it is under construction, so I do not have much stuff listed. However, I did and still do sell used Tyco Pro and Curve Hugger parts on Ebay regularly.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*You may get some from this guy if you email him what you need http://www.tycopro.com/index.htm . Also if your looking for wipers Greg Braun sells them http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Tyco.html at bottom of page. Mr Coney sell some too here http://www.mrconey.com/archiveditems.php . I also think Ken at Ken's classis cars has some parts but i don't have a link for him available. Good luck !

Bear :thumbsup:*


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

What I need the most is flags/wipers/pickups and the associated holders for the first (brass) and second generation (black) TycoPro. Just looking for a source for odds and ends. Thanks! Tom


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Give MisterAtlas on mrconey.com a shout with what you need.

BTW: I found an article or two from the old slot car mags. that explained why the drop arm chassis didn't work right. The material used for the production version of the drop arm was too flexable and let the guide flag twist out of the slot. Check out the TycoPro History on Toybaron. The fix was fabricating a brass replacement drop arm. I found that in a archived magazine article. Propably linked in the TycoPro History article.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Tom, The first Tyco Pro chassis made were the black pans with the drop arm and wiper pick ups, second generation chassis had no drop arm, wiper pick ups and a brass pan. The Tyco Pro II's had a steel pan that was plated to look like brass and button style pick ups. If you are looking to restore these to running condition to use as runners I am your guy. I will usually beat anybody's price. The stuff I sell is usually used though. I also sell silicone replacement lead wires that are better than the original stuff. If you want pristine chassis that have hardly been run, I have a few of those also. The best guy to buy replacement foil pick ups from is Greg Braun. His website is here; http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ Also RTHO used to make a replacement guide flag for Riggens that would work on a Tyco Pro too. His website is here;http://rt-ho.com/index.html


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wanted to buy 10 pairs of TYCOPRO wiper blades from Braun, unitl I see he wanted more than 9 dollars for shipping. Christ, you can put them into an envelop and send them for 50 cents.... 9 bucks is beyond insulting.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty crazy, I haven't ever bought from him because typically his stuff is marked up a bit on the high side....

I will say that Jag, SlotCarCentral, SCJ, RTHO, JW, and our own Mr. Rutherford (bearsox) have always given me excellent service and deals....


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I give up. Back to lurking!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

partspig said:


> I give up. Back to lurking!


Why would you do that? My opinion on high shipping by Greg shouldn't have anything at all to do with your useful post, I thought it was a good one...

You're on my list of new vendors to try out at some point....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks everyone for the links and information...*

This is some great information here. I will be getting some Tyco Pro chassis running soon to put under some Bad Dawg bodies soon. Thanks everyone for sharing usefull information. 

partspig I am with Marty on this. I will be checking your stuff out soon. It is easy to get caught up on this board defending people or playing favorites. I just Relax & do what makes the most sence to me. Everyone has different opinions on who is who and what is what. Don't let it eat you up. Together we can all have a bad time or a good time. I choose the later of the two.

I wish Hellonwheels was still around as she made white boots that are exactly like the real deal ( have a few left but, that won't last long). I also have some black ones but, the white ones just seem to shout Tyco Pro in my head. Voices...I hear voices. lol They work very well also...dang it 

Bob...We must buy parts or just watch T.V. ( eye will buy ) ...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I may also have an answer to the white booties problem too! Stay tuned! The big thing is, that I was just trying to steer Tom to somebody that actually has Tyco Pro parts, that I know of. It is Tom's dime, however, and I am quite sure he will spend it as he want's to.


----------

